# Can I change my DATAONE plan?



## debaisaindian (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi guys,
I applied for BSNL dataone connection from May and as the ports were not available I got it yesterday.....after 4 months...while applying I mentioned Home-500 plan.......but now I want to change it to Home1000 or 900 UL.....Do BSNL has any provision to change plans??????

Guys please help me.........bcoz I don't want to mess with those Govt. _babus_ with out knowing this........


Waiting for ur reply guys......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

> Do BSNL has any provision to change plans??????



Yup 

note they dont immidiatlly change it, change will come inn effect from the following 1st date of the next month...

Visit Nearest Customer Center in ur City or call the BSNL Help line for more details of the process...


----------



## debaisaindian (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanx Choto Cheeta........
will be changing it right away so dat it will take effect from d next month........


----------

